# Most common mistakes...



## Scales89 (Nov 4, 2011)

What are some common mistakes new tegu owners experience? What were some of your personal mistakes? What steps can you take to avoid them? 

Just curious I have been looking into buying a tegu for over a year and I have had so many people try and scam me telling me it is an Argentine tegu when it's a Colubian. So I am trying to avoid as many mistakes as possible.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Nov 4, 2011)

Umm, well a couple years ago I bought an argentine in july from reptile king and he wouldn't eat for months I'm convince he/she was an import, so get your gu from a breeder you can talk to personally (teguterra, varnyard, underground) but that's. My opinion it was nerveracking expecting a dead tegu everyday when I came home. And he did eventually die not 100% sure why but he\she was getting great care when they died. Oh it might be good to have your permanent enclosure ready beforehand.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Nov 4, 2011)

I made the mistake of using a coil uvb bulb with my CWD. Dont do that. You should also have some documentation on your breeder/ parents. You want to know exactly where an animal that expensive comes from.


----------



## jondancer (Nov 4, 2011)

Sending money on a nice cage, only to have my hatchlng outgrow it in 3 months.


----------



## spark678 (Nov 4, 2011)

not putting mulch in oven because I felt rushed. now i have a damn gnat problem!


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 4, 2011)

I havent had a ton of issues to be honest. Nothing too major. A few jail breaks but no one has been seriously injured or had their health in jeopardy. Just do as much research as you can. Ask questions if you have them, we're more then happy to answer them or point you towards the answer. As far as finding a tegu, if you see one online you plan to get or if you are able to get pictures you can always post them on the forum and we can give you feedback and help you determine if it is a healthy tegu and if it is the right species.


----------



## james.w (Nov 4, 2011)

One of the biggest mistakes I have seen new keepers make is not having a secure enclosure, and their tegu escapes. One mistake I made was not keeping a close enough eye on toes during shed, and my tegu lost a toe nail.


----------



## Steven. (Nov 4, 2011)

One mistake i made with my gu was having too much people around him when he's still new. He freaked out.. I would NEVER do that again...


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Nov 9, 2011)

not turning off lights at night and letting him in the same hand as a corn snake poor corn snake but it recoverd


----------

